# I had FAR too much time on my hands tonight!



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

So Sully got the brunt of it. Poor guy! ound:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Impressive project! Sully is so handsome!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Was/Is there a picture? I normally see them but I am not seeing one now. hoto::Cry:*


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

LOL, poor Sully!

Katrina, you have to click on the link (Sully's name).


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Looks like you had fun and Sully... well, Sully isn't too sure by some of those expressions caught on camera. LOL!

Do you band Sully's 'stach regularly? You're doing a great job on his grooming. He looks wonderful!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Lina said:


> LOL, poor Sully!
> 
> Katrina, you have to click on the link (Sully's name).


 How did you know that? It doesn't look any different from the other words?


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> Looks like you had fun and Sully... well, Sully isn't too sure by some of those expressions caught on camera. LOL!
> 
> Do you band Sully's 'stach regularly? You're doing a great job on his grooming. He looks wonderful!


Sully is such a clown with the camera, sometimes shy sometimes it's like Where's Waldo and the pics are not even supposed to have him in them. I am just happy he stopped uke: up rabbit poo, long enough to groom him last night. Of course then it rains and gets all yucky today. (sigh) Some wash their car and the weather goes to poo, I groom out the dog and sure enough. :frusty:

I don't know if I should band it too much, what is proper protocol on it? I do from time to time, I try to not use a dark colored one so I don't forget they are there! I keep them loose because I know I wouldn't want my lips pulled up.

Thank you on the grooming comments, I do try to keep him fluffy looking. And he makes it his 1st priority after wards to run his head on the carpet to mess it up. :suspicious: At least it was the middle levels carpet he was yakking up on last night. I want new carpet there anyways.

It's fun seeing all the hits on his site.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Katrina depends on the theme you have on the forum. Some of them show links in different colors and others don't.


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

http://krimmyk-havanesemom.blogspot.com/

Here is the link just in case....


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I love Sully! Great photos!! And outfits!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Katrina, I had no idea where the link was either! But I just changed my theme to 'Smooth' and see it highlighted and underlined. Thanks for that tip, Lina!

Great shots of Sully. He has a beautiful coat and a very tolerant nature, doesn't he? LOL


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

Sully is so laid back at times he's acts like he's in a coma! But as you can see from the snarky faced pics, he gets his revenge. He really only gets going when when he has his RLH's in and out of the house other then that he is California cool and laid back. Just like his Daddy Bailey. His ideal day is honestly getting to lay on our bed all day and night, with brief respites to move food through out the middle level, and go pee and poo outside. Glad I got the tees though the weather yesterday and today have been icky and wet.


----------

